# email and dial-up questions

## eclipsed

I was wondering if anyone else was stuck on dial-up and had set their box up for email.  I plan to use [url=yosucker.sf.net]YoSucker[/url] to fetch my mail for my yahoo account when I'm online.  However, YoSucker needs a pop daemon running (I'm planning on useing teapop since there is an ebuild for it) and since I can't send through Yahoo anymore I'll be using something else (exim, postfix?) to relay my mail when I'm online.  The problem is from what I read in the exim and postfix docs...they aren't really designed to be used on dial-up accounts.  That doesn't mean they can't be, but they just wouldn't work as expected.  I'm confused about how to set them up since my ip is dynamic (my DNS server is dynamic also) so it seems that I'd have to reconfigure them everytime I use them to send queued mail out.  That is no good.  Can someone please set me straight here?   Thanks.

-Adam

----------

## zen_guerrilla

Check the following link on how to setup postfix for dial-up stuff

http://www.moongroup.com/docs/RH-postfix-HOWTO/c241.html#AEN244

just replace /usr/libexec/postfix -> /usr/lib/postfix lines on main.cf

It works for me.

But you must know that yahoo doesn't have free smtp either now so consider using your isp' smtp server for the relayhost and masquerade_domains or even better consider using another free-mail service that supports pop3 & smtp (i.e. mail.lycos.co.uk - this is not an ad  :Smile:  ).

----------

